# Anyone having FET in October??



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello!

I have been posting on the FET September thread but only just started downregging and this means our FET will be some time in October - anybody else out there??

Ours will be medicated and I see there is wee thread for natural (unmedicated) FET in Ocotber, but I thought I try to find people who will have October FET no matter what kind.

Take care

Caroline


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Caroline

We are going for our 1st FET in Oct, all been well.  Waiting patiently for af, it should of been here saturday
Always late when you want it and when you don't it shows 

Good luck with your tx, I will looking out for your news now

Speak soon

C. xx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi 

I am hoping for an Oct natural FET. I think AF is on its way so presuming tommorrow will count as day 1. Only problem is scanning dates as away for a few days on a work trip until what I think will be day 13 so I am not sure until I speak to the consultant tomorrow if they will let me go ahead (fingers & toes crossed) I so so want to try again. We had our second round of ICSI in June which was a BFN and completely gutted had really built my hopes up. We are trying for a brother or sister for our DS who we were blessed with on our 1st attempt at ICSI way back in 2004 but no frosties.

This time round with the BFN we got 1 little frostie so hoping and praying its a little fighter. 

Anyway if I get the go ahead this month it would be great to have some one else to chat to along the way. This site is a God send I don't know how I would get through without it!

Good luck 
Olismum xx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello Caroline, Cracker and Olismaum,

I thought my transfer would be in september but it will now be early October. I've go 2 grade 1 3day frosties i got a scan booked for 2nd Oct so hopefully they will be put back on the 8th we too have a darling little from the same batch of eggs do really hope were blessed again with a BFP  

Olismaum hope your dates work out so you can go ahead it's awful when you prepare yourself for something as big as this for it not to work out let us know 

looking forward to chatting to you all

Kati


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Caroline, Cracker, Olismum & Kati

Was posting on Sept thread but transfer will now be in Oct so would love to join you 

I am on a medicated FET after my 3rd ICSI was cancelled after EC due to OHSS and free fluid. We have 7 frosties and we are taking them all out and hopefully get blastocyst transfer.

I had the decapeptyl inj but when I went for my scan last monday it showed 2 cysts on my right ovary, they said I had to have buserelin 2 times a day 0.5mls each inj. Well it worked as my scan yesterday was clear   I am now on 0.25mls buserelin once a day and HRT tablets one a day.

Coz xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi!
Can I join you? 
We starting our 1st FET, it's a natural one and we have our first scan on Friday this week, scary stuff.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there
can I join you?  This is my first FET - it's medicated.
We had our triptorelin injection on 13th September, and all being well will have ET in early October.
I have my scan to check everything all quiet on Friday.  Just waiting for AF to come.
Good Luck to you all - here's hoping this is a lucky thread!
KPx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Coolio sounds like there will be a few of us heading for the madness next month how exciting. 

Good news for me (I think!) spoke to the clinic today and they are prepared to let me go ahead, they wanted me to have my first scan on Thurs the 2nd but have let me push it on as I am away until the 5th so first scan will be the 6th, which is cutting it fine but I really really want to try this month.

They did say I need to prepare myself that if things are not progressing as they want they may cancel the cycle so I will just have to live with that thought. Fingers and toes crossed  .

KP - we need to start thinking those lucky thoughts I think!!!  

Love to all 
Olismum xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to KP & Oz!!! Fingers crossed for your tx  

Olliesmum - Good news that they are letting you go ahead thos month   Fingers crossed everything will be going fine  

Had my 1st tablet last night just want these 2 weeks to go fast!! 

Good luck to everyone 

Coz xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

so nice to see that we already have a little Ocotber FEt group going!!!
I thought it would take ages to get responses.
Unfortunately I am a t owrk and only have timefor a quick nosy read.

Hope you are all doing fine, will be back for personals soon.

Caroline


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Caroline, Olismum, Kati, Coz, Oznob, KP (sori if missed anyone)

Wishing you all lots of luck and     for your tx, looking forward to seeing lots of BFP   

Unfortunately our Oct tx is not going ahead, my af showed today but when I phoned the clinic there on holiday the week I should be there, gutted 
So we have to wait til next af but our dog is due to have her pups in 3weeks and I don't know if I could leave her, but if not them where probably looking at Jan/Feb.
Anyway, I wont be posting on here for a while but will keep popping on to see how your all doing 
Best of luck, guys

C xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Cracker,
Sorry you're not starting your treatment yet, what a pain.
Good luck with the delivery of the pups tho, aaah how cute lots of little puppies running around, hopefully that'll take your mind of tx for a little while.
Good luck with everything. xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Cracker 

 That you cant start tx this af  You will certainly have your hands full soon with lots of pups!

Good luck for your tx as and when it happens    

Coz xx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Cracker thats rubbish what a downer, good luck for the next stage - let us all know won't you when you get to go again. 

Good luck with those puppies!

Coz - Hope the 1st tablet was ok, what are you taking? It feels weird not to be having any drugs and yet starting a cycle as I am doing a natural FET.
Hope everyone else is having a good day, I am off to the cinema tonight so will check in again with you all tomorrow.

love Olismum xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Ollismum - Hope you enjoyed the cinema last night  Im taking the oestriadol valerate (or something like that) tablets  Bet it does feel weird not having to take anything as your is natural FET 

Caroline - Hope you are ok


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello ladies!
How are you all doing?
Cracker - what a downer - fingers crossed that everything works out for you in the end. Those puppies will certainly keep you busy!
Ollismum - everything crossed for you!
always_hoping - let's hope the dates work out.  My clinic doesn't really do natural for those reasons!
Coz - Finger crossed I will get to join you on the HRT - I have my appointment tomorrow!
Oznob - good luck for your scan tomorrow!
CTN - do you know when ET is likely to be?  How's the HRT?  
Caroline - where you at with tx?
Kati - not long to go now before ET - how are you feeling?

Well I was feeling like crap yesterday, v emotional, but now af is here so not so bad.  I have my baseline scan tomorrow - I'm a bit concerned as af is here, does anyone know if they'll be using the 'dildo cam' as DH calls it?!  Might be messy (TMI)!
So fingers crossed we'll start on the HRT and then ET 2-3 weeks after that.
We haev four snow babies so just praying they survive.
I think that's part of what's doing my head in, worrying about them. 

Anyway - at least FET is easier on the old puncture wounds in the stomach!

Lots of love and luck to you all  

KPxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to Always Hoping  Good luck with your FET hun xx

KP - Good luck with your scan  They used the dildo cam for my scan, was the last day of my af so abit messy but they are used to it  Fingers crossed it all goes well and you can start HRT!! Have no idea when my et will be  Do want to find out though as hubby and me are trying to arrange a day out but cant commit unless we know roughly when et will be!

So if any of you ladies know how long it will take for et from your lining scan would very much appreciate it  

Coz xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All!

Kaypea, good luck for your scan tomorrow sorry don't know if it's the dildo scan but it normally is I think.

Ctm, I have no idea how long when you do a natural cycle till ET, in fact I'm pretty clueless about the whole thing really!! I think I get so worked up about it all that I get confused, will definitely be asking loads of questions when I go for my scan tomorrow!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Blimey that's spooky, just posted my message on here saying I don't know how the whole process works and my postman's just been and I've got an information pack about it from the hospital!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Oznob - That has got to be a GOOD sign !!

I have to say I am a bit rubbish with this FET cycle as I don't have a clue compared to a normal fresh one. I too am trying to work out dates and stuff as work is a nightmare and I don't want to tell them anything which also complicates matters. 

KP - how come you have a scan on the first day of AF is that because you are using HRT tablets? 

Coz - thx for the info I feel I am non the wiser!! I am presuming as you are on these tablets they form part of a medicated FET am I right? Honestly I wish I listened more when I am sat with a doctor but it all seems to go in one ear and out the other. I am sure I learn more on here than with any consultant! Do you get side effects like with the drugs on a fresh cycle?

When the doctor talked to us about a fresh v medicated cycle he didn't seem to feel there would be much difference in results as I am fairly regular and as we only have one frostie I think he was trying to say why put yourself through it all. Doesn't really make you feel hugely positve that does it ?? I hope we made the right choice. Why does eveything feel like such a gamble?

Anyway enough of that. I took myself off to the cinema last night with my girly mates to watch The Women - all I can say is what a load of rubbish, I wouldn't even recommend it on DVD. 

Gotta go have a lovely evening all
Love Olismum xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Olliesmum - How  that the film was no good. I prefer horror ones myself   Yes, I am one the tablets as part of a medicated FET. Had to have the decapeptyl inj which is a down reg drug but you only have to have it once, then you can move onto the HRT tablets to thicken the lining  I have had the same side effects as a fresh cycle as I have to have the buserelin so hot flushes and night sweats!!!  I know what you mean about in one ear out the other when you are sat with the dr!! I am like that but I tend to take a pad and pen with me so I can write it down  The only reason we are doing medicated is because the clinic have more control over your cycle. Stay positive hun xx

KP - Good luck for today hun xx

Oz - I know what you mean about being clueless on a fet cycle!!! I feel I know ICSI very well but Fet is another thing  Good luck for today xx

Coz xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Just popped on to say hello. Update from me, went for scan today and they said I'm not ready yet, whatever that means!  
Got to go back Monday for another scan...apparently my lining is too thin at the mo but they said that's normal 'cos I'm only on day 8?!!! Why make me go up there today?? Oh well, see what happens Monday.

Hope everyone's ok, it's beautiful weather here for a change so hope you've all got sunshine too - makes everything seem so much better when the sun shines!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Oz - glad the scan went well I suppose they want to see you in case you ovulate early I guess?

Coz - those hot flushes and night sweats are a mare I remember them from my first ICSI cycle. Must be reassuring though to have a bit more control over the cycle though, I feel I have no idea when I might go in. 

KP - hope todays gone well?

Always Hoping - Hi, I forgot to say Hi on my last post hope you are well?

I am not going to be on for a week now as going away with work tomorrow. So I hope you all have a great week and positive thoughts for all.

Lots of love
Olismum xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello, can I join?  I've having natural FET in October - think it'll be late Oct, around the 27th!     

Marie xxx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello fellow October Buddies, olismum, oznum, kp, Cracker (  
  ) Alwayshoping Caroline, CTM, Annes, COZ, Hey Marielou..
Hope your all doing well, I've been so busy and emotions are so extreme     
anyway just a quick update I'm due to have my scan on Thursday 2nd Oct then hopefully transfer on 8th really getting fed up of sniffing the inside of my nose is really sore scabby and bleeding  i also got sinusitis   which i had the last time so it must be the spray. anyway I've finshed the antibiotics now so shouldn't interfer with transfer..   I've taken 3 weeks off work as my work is soo stressful addictions in the NHS so i really don't want to be too stressed out during the 2 week wait any one else got anything planned after transfer any tips to help me relax?


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi October Girls  

Marie - Hi hun xx Wishing you all the best with your up and coming FET!!

Oz - Good luck for today!! I hope you will be 'ready'  

Olliesmum - Have missed you now but hope you have a good time away!

Hello to everyone else!! On 2 tablets a day now and then 3 on Thursday  that this is working!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope everybody is ok and coming along nicely on your tx.

Just back from hospital, still not ready!!!! Arrrrgghhhh!!!!!!!!! Got to go back Wednesday.


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, can I join you?

I'm starting a medicated FET cycle - my first - this month, with buserelin injections starting on Thursday. 

Anyone else at Manchester St Mary's? I was at MFS, the private clinic, for my IVF cycle - but i've run out of funds! and was lucky to get to the top of the NHS list quickly. Must say that so far the hospital feels a lot less well-organized than the clinic, but its success rates are good. 

bit nervous about getting back on the ride...i've not had to think about it all summer and it's been lovely! 

good luck everyone x 

Louise


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello everyone, can i join you all too.  started medicated fet 4 days now. been sniffing 4 times a day. got to wait for Af then i start taking my tablet. hopefully fet will be in middle of october.

all the best to everyone, looking forward to catching up with you all


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Louise - Hi  I am at MFS  Good luck with FET!!

Shozie - Hello  Good luck with your tx 

Oz -  that you are still not ready  Hopefully another few days will do the trick 

Kati -  that your nose is sore and bleeding   Never had to do sniffing always injected 

Kp - Hope you are ok xx

Nothing much happening my end, got to wait until monday and then hopefully will know when et is likely to take place 

Hope all October girls are ok  

Coz xx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

can I join you, I am starting medicated fet tomorrow at esperance. Had icsi earlier in the year, went to blast but sadly BFN, we have 6 blasts ready to use, so fingers crossed for the thaw!!

Hope everyone's treatments going well 

xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies, can you join you all too please.  I'm not exactly having my FET in October but am the starting the drugs for it so hopefully it will happen in November.

Last FET was abandoned due to hydrosalpinx.  Had my tubes clipped last week so am up and raring to go again.

Just phoned and got my appointment Wed 15th to collect my drugs, patches this time as i don't respond to the tablets.

Will have a read through to get up to speed with everyone.

Good luck all


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone ok. 

Just a quick update from me, been back to hosp today and my lining isn't growing, it's still on 5.8. Have to go back Friday but there's said theres a good chance treatment will be cancelled this cycle, I'm so fed up


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the welcome everyone.

Tamelia- hello nice to see you here. we are not far off from each other.

Oznob- sorry your lining is not growing well. how thick those it have to be before ET? i hope it will grow in the next few days

Dizzy- welcome. 6 blast wow. that is great. we got 3 blast frozen i am so scared they will not thaw. we want at least 2 to be put back. 

all the best to everyone


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Shozie,
I think the lining's supposed to be about 8, someone on another thread recommended I try accupunture so have an appt for tomorrow so hoping they perform a miracle. Had accu when I had IVF but didn't get round to sorting it out this time, could kick myself!
Anyway, drinking lots of milk, eating brazil nuts and sitting with a hot wheat thingy on my belly so fingers crossed!
Hope your treatment going ok


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Oznob, i didn't respond well during my last FET after taking HRT for 3 weeks.  I was told that this time round i would need patches instead as the oestrogen goes straight into your bloodstream rather than being digested by your body and processed by your liver.  Something like that anyway....  Maybe worth a mention if you can swap over?

Hey Shozie, excellent your going again too.  when do you start the drugs?

D..izzy, lucky you 6 blasts.  I have 1 and praying it will be 'the one'.  

Fingers crossed for the thawing.
x


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya to all,

Oznob, sorry to hear its not going well, but a lot could happen before Friday. Try to keep positive, tho i know that sounds trite. Acupuncture is meant to help, mainly by increasing the blood flow to the uterus - and therefore helping it get juicy i guess. I did acupuncture for my ivf cycle, no idea if it made any difference!! but out of superstition i am doing it again for this FET. as you say, would kick myself if i thought i'd missed a trick. the really important time to do it is at ET so its not too late!

hello Coz, i really liked being treated at MFS, everyone was caring and professional and responsive. which consultant have you seen? my favourite nurse was Sharon, no nonsense manner but warm. 

well, I'm going in to the hospital first thing tomorrow for my drugs, here we go...! might have a last cheeky glass of wine tonight to celebrate!
bring it on

Louise x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Thanks for your messages, they did say at the hosp at our initial appt that if my lining didn't thicken up they could swap to a medicated cycle but they haven't and when we questioned this yesterday the nurse wouldn't commit to anything. My DH ringing them this morning as we're not happy.
Will let you know what happens, in the meantime I'm drinking milk, eating brazil nuts etc and got accu tonight.


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Oz - Hope that yur lining is behaving now, Good luck for tomorrow and I really hope that it is at the level they need. I have my fingers crossed for you xx

Louise - I see Mandy as my main nurse although I have seen Dr abey aswell  Saw Dr Lockwood once after my last EC, she was just making sure I was OK after the freeze all  I havent seen a Sharon  Hope you enjoyed your sneaky glass of wine last night  

Hi Dizzy - 6 blasts!!! Im sure they will be fine xx Good luck!

Hi Carmella -  to hear about your m/c   Good luck for the weekend!!

Hi Tamelia - Good luck with your FET hun xx

Hello to anyone I have missed!!

Due to have 3 tablets today. Did feel abit sicky last night so wondering whether that is a delayed reaction to the drugs   Had a dream last night where I did a pg test and came up positive so    that it come true  

Coz xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

ctm- i hope that dream you had comes true

Tamelia- i started dr 7 days ago. i am just waiting for my af to come and i start taking the tablet. i am dreading taking 3 dablets a day. that just too much. if i know about the patch i would have asked for them instead.all the best with the secdule appt on wednesday. Tamelia dont you find it funny that we dont get scan when af arrived? instead they want me to call the clinic up on the day af arrived to book me in for a scan later to see if the lining is thick enough to do the transfer.?


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hello all
just wondering if i can join all you lovely fet ladies!!

we are having (hopefully) our first fet in oct/nov depending on when af arrives. we have 2 little frosties to work with and am hoping and praying that they thaw.  im on day 20 at moment, not sure when af will arrive because ive only had one af since m/c and not sure if cycle will play ball or not but clinic seem happy to do fet from next af so fingers toes etc crossed.
No injections for me this time, il start on progynova after baseline and then cyclogest pessaries before et.

feeling quite relaxed for this cycle, think cus its a lot more straight forward and alot less stressy!!  also am trying not to get too excited cus then theres less pressure.

looking forward to following all your journeys, fingers crossed and   for us all x

amyclare x


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello ladies!
Sorry for radio silence! I've not been in a positive mood thanks to the drugs - horrivle headaches and stuff.  But now I'm on the HRT I'm feeling a lot better.  Scan on THursday to see how lining is doing. THen hopefully ET on Tuesday or Wednesday (15th).

Oznob - keep your womb nice and warm to get that lining going!  Fingers crossed you can switch to medicated if your body doesn't play ball.

daisy - I'm at the Esperance too!  Maybe see you in the waiting room!

ctm - I like that dream!  I'm sure it will come true!  You've obviously got lots of PMA!

Carmella - good luck for your scan this weekend.  Fingers crossed this will be the one!

Olismum - it's because I'm on a medicated FET - they scanned me to check that there were no cysts etc, reading to start the HRT.

Katie - hope you are feeling better.  I went mad on my 2ww last time so I'm going to work for one week, then going away for the second week, just somewhere quiet with DH to eat, read, sleep and walk.
I think it's impossible to actually relax!  But you could get yourself some great box sets to work your way through!

Hello amyclare, Louise, SHozie, Always Hoping and any one else I've misssed.  Good luck with your tx.  Here's loads of PMA coming your way!  
LOve
Kpx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All!
Been back to hosp today, lining gone up to 6.2 but still pretty thin. Saw a different doctor this time and she's was lovely. Have to go back Monday for another scan and then the decision will be made wether we go to medicated cycle or not. She's made me feel a bit better about things.
Hope you all ok


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

grrrrr, just sent a looooong email to this thread and lost it on send!!!!!!!!!!
I am also doing FET with donor embryo this month if my body plays ball!!
Have 3 more days on BCP then  , for AF.
Had loads of probs finding a gynocologist here in France. My area is not well blessed! However have now got an appt private for 17 oct. which could tie in really good if AF happens!  Would have been mid December at the hospital!! Do have a good GP tho that is supporting me all the way, although she is scared of me getting preggers due to a medical condition that will make it difficult for me, and she was wary of me getting tx in Czec. However she has prescribed all the drugs for me, which have only cost me 55 euro. Bargain I think compared to our previous tx, and that was 10 yrs ago!! When AF arrives I will start estrofem for 18 days, and utrogestan (for lining) 5 days before transfer. My consult is hoping to go to blast. We have 6 day one embryo to defrost.
Anyways, just wanted to wish all you guys good luck, and will watch this thread with interest, and hope for loads of BFP for ALL of us!!
luv Nikki XX


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

morning all
hope evryone is well
carmella - hope that the scan goes well today and that your lining is as it shud be! ( my little frosties are day3 )
oznob - sending you   that your lining is thickening nicely x
kaypea - hope you are well, good luck for scan on thurs x
hi nikki, all the best for your cycle x

im on day 22 and counting not sure when af will arrive, hope she doesnt drag it out!!!  felt very hormonal yesterday, teary then a bit manic so thats a sign that the ole witch is on her way!!!

have a lovely weekend all
love amyclare x


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi everyone, just checking in!

oznob, glad to hear yur tx wasn't cancelled, lots of    for your lining to keep growing. 
amyclare, hope it goes well for you...i had a m/c with my first ivf this year too, so i can commiserate! it's hard not to get excited isn't it then really difficult when hopes and dreams are dashed. come on af
ctm, i don't know any of the names at mfs you mentioned - must have seen completely different people! good luck x
carmella, hope the scan today went well?
welcome nikki and good luck  

does anyone know, is it ok to have a little bit of alcohol while on d/r? not that i'm addicted or anything   just that in laws visiting tonight and if i don't drink they'll know somethings up!!! decided not to tell anyone we're dong the tx this time, as last time it was a bit of a mare with lots of concerned phone calls which did my head in a bit. 

enjoy the weekend ladies

Louise


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I've been missing a bit not really myself hope your all well and your all progressing well in your treatment.

Just a quick one from me; I had my scan on Thursday and my lining was 9.9 which she said was very good so really glad that all is well and it's on to embryo transfer hopefully on Wednesday 8th so ladies really need lots  prayers   that my 2 embies will defrost and behave themselves..


Take care and lots of hugs  and


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm due for my first medicated FET on Wed after our first lot of icsi resulted in BFN.  Started on the eostrogen on day 2 and started those lovely pessaries today.  Am very excited. Everything is crossed and I'm having accupuncture before and after transfer.  Am keen to hear from anyone going through th same thing as am millions of miles away from close friends and family.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Hello to our new members Amy & Phoofy  Good luck with your FET!!

Carmella - I have my scan today to see if my lining is thick enough and my clinic has said 2 - 5 days they will be put back (if all goes according to plan) so I am thinking positive and should be PUPO by the end of the week!!!

Oz - Good luck with your scan today, hope things have improved for you xx

Kati - Good luck with your transfer on Wednesday hun xx You will soon be PUPO!!!

Hope you all had good weekends 

In for my scan tonight so will update you in the morning  Touch wood never had a problem with my lining before on my ICSI tx so fingers crossed it has behaved itself!!

Coz xx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for the welcome amyclare, and Louise, heaps of luck to you both!
Louise, I have the same problems with having a glass of wine! I am keeping it quiet also, because of all the questions, and smypathy if things don't work out! I am still drinking the odd glass, but will not do after my ET.
luv Nikki X


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Nikki - Sorry missed you off my last post   Hope you are ok xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just thought i'd say hi & see if i can join ur thread.  Started dr for 1st fet after freeze all at the end of last month.  Not sure if this means my et will actually be Oct or Nov.  Just waiting on af to arrive.

Ktdoc xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Kt  Of course you can join us 

You got a great number of embies hun 

I too had to freeze all due to ohss and free fluid  Good luck!!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just catching up on the posts after my week away. Hi to everyone whos new glad to see there are so many of us now. 

Not brilliant news for me, had my first scan this morning and lining not great, dr not sure if ovulating or not - typical might be early this month!! Got to go back for another blood test tomorrow morning and depending on that they will decide whether to go ahead this month or to cancel and wait until next. 

I don't know what to think.

keeping fingers crossed and will let you all know. 

love to all
Olismum xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Olismum - Oh hun I really hope you dont have to wait for another cycle   Fingers crossed for your bloods today xx

Carmella - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun xx Fingers crossed your lining is getting thicker!


Well scan was good yesterday lining is 7.5 and they want anything over 7 so transfer has been booked in for next Tuesday!!!! Have to start yucky cyclogest tomorrow just 1 at night and then 3 on thursday throughout the tx. Steroids start thursday 4 for 4 days, 3 for 4 days, 2 for 4 days and then 1 for 4 days. HRT still 3 times a day so will be a walking rattle come thursday     Will get a phonecall off the lab on friday to let me know how many have survived the thaw and how the embies are getting on!!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

ctm - glad your lining has done well and all the best with the transfer next week. i hope your embies thaw well

oli- how was your blood test today? i hope all went well

2babies- all the best with your scan next week

ktdoc- welcome to this thread.

kati72- welldone on your lining been 9mm. all the best with your transfer tomorrow

amyclare- have af arrived yet?

update on me not much really. af still havent show up yet. it been 11 days now since i started dr. do anyone know how long it too for there af to come while dr? i just want the witch to turn up so i can move to the next stage.

hello to everyone. sorry if i miss anyone


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Got to be a quicky from me as still at work and don't want anyone to see what I am upto !!

ctm - great news on your lining sounds like all is going well, are yuo starting to get excited or nervous yet?

Shozie - bummer on the AF I am sure our bodies play tricks on us just to be mean  come on - I will do a little dance for you tonight !!

Well amazing news for me, blood test this morning show I am good to go so I have my ET scheduled in for Friday. Got to start taking Cyclogest Thursday night and then go in at some point on the friday but don't have a time yet. It all feels a bit strange as I have no idea what my lining is but hey just happy to be giving it a shot. We just need to pray now that our one little frostie survives the thaw. 

Anyway good luck everyone else sorry for being a bit rubbish with the personals I promise I will try and catch up with everyone properly soon. 

Love to all and positive thoughts
Olismum


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everone

thanks for the welcome

shozie what are u using to dr? i  had a prostap a week & a half ago & af still hasn't showed, getting nervous my bodies not playing ball!  i've to phone the clinic on fri if it hasn't showed

Good luck with ur ec & 2ww olismum & ctm

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

hello everyone hope your all well, i did a really detailed post yesterday night and of course I lost it  so I've learnt to copy it, here it goes again..

Hi Ktdoc, Amyclare and shozie really hope the   turns up for you. mine took forever too 31 days  

Carmella thanks so much for keeping me in mind heres some lining thicken dance heading your way       

Hey Olismum great news we'll be on the 2ww together here's to your embies surviving the thaw   

Great news Ctm, seems were all having our prayers answered here's to another 12weeks of progesterone suppositories to all of us 

welcome PhoofyB seems we're be having our transfers on the same day let us know how it goes 

 Nikkifrance and amyclare

Oz hows the brazil nuts and milk coming along really hope they've done the trick

Sorry if I've missed anyone out sending you lots of   's and 

I have some good news got the call today that out of my two embies one survived the thaw and is also 100 % perfect    so my transfer will be tommorrow at 12:10.. it'll be the scary 2ww for me but its good to know that we're going through this together

All the best ladies 

Katina


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Had problem with my computer so haven't been on for few days, loads been happening to you all so Good luck to everyone!!!!

Went back to hosp Monday and lining was too thin to carry on natural cycle so am starting medicated cycle. Start injecting this Saturday........please God let it all work out for me this time!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Oz - Best of luck with your medicated cycle hun xx

Kati - Best of luck with your transfer!!!

Olismum - Im getting nervous as the days go on now. Just hope my embies are ok xx Good luck with your transfer xx

Shozie - My af never plays ball when I am dr  She seems to take forever to come. Hope she shows her face soon xx

Well not much to report from me, had my last dr jab last night so there will be absolutely NO MORE jabs!!! cus this is GOING to work  

Best of luck to all of you xx

Coz xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

HI everyone, 

Kati, hope the ET went well today!!! lots of snuggly vibes to you and your perfect embie    

olismum, that's fab news, good luck for Friday x

Oznob, at least going on to medicated you know things are under control so you'll get there soon i'm sure  

Coz, i'm a bit confused, have you had ET or waiitng for AF?

i've been d/r for 7 days now, period was due on monday if it had been normal cycle, so it's got until next monday to appear before i have to call the clinic for help. ktdoc here's an af dance for you     

bye all x Louise


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Evening Ladies, 

2 babies -thanks for the good luck vibes I am trying to keep positive

KT doc - Whats Prostap & does it postpone AF I have not come accross that before

Kati72 - Hey 2ww buddy I hope all went well with transfer today. I hope our one little frosite makes it so we can go through that together and have two perfect little BFP's at the end.  

Oz - Now you are going medicated do you just carry on or do you have to wait until next month? I hope you can carry on now

Coz - Yey no more jabs for you & yes its definitely going to work!

LH - Hoping AF comes for you soon  

I am excited for Friday - got my transfer time 2pm on the friday but the reality check of my one little frostie not making it is scaring me so much. I am trying not to think about it and keeping positive but thats the next big hurdle for me. Does anyone else feel like the whole process of IVF/ ICSI/ FET whatever, is all made up of little hurdles to get over and once ones achieved you start worrying about the next?? 

Anyway I am going to keep the faith - I can't influence it so have to think positive thoughts !! 

Love to all Olismum


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Olismum - good luck for Friday    
Yes I can carry on with treatment luckily, start injecting this Saturday so that's something to look forward to!


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Louise - Im waiting for et now. Should be Tuesday if all goes to plan and my frosties survuve the thaw and they let me go for blast 

Oliesmum - Keep those positive thoughts going   Good luck for your transfer tomorrow hun xx

Started yucky  cyclogest last night 3 a day now


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Luck CTM


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks girls  

Always, our dates are very close which means the madness of the 2ww can be shared!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hello girls,

Just had a nat FET yesterday at Lister. All went well , 3 on board, starting the mad journey of the 2WW  

Future Mummy


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome News on being PUPO   

Must blow you some bubbles future mummy & some good vibes  




x Carmella x


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

HI there all just to say I really appreciate being able to share this journey with people who give great advice support and can REALLY understand what this journey is all about  
I had the transfer yesterday went really well the said the embryo was now a young blast so really hoping for the best for all of us.. 

Future Mummy - wow 3 on board great news when do you test? i also has ET yesterday so we'll be peeing on sticks together!
Always hoping- I'll be hoping that all goes well and you get your blasts on Wednesday 
CTM - be thinking of you on Tuesday here's a blast dance for you and always hoping           

Carmella and Graham -excellent news about your lining !!! on to the next stage   
Olismum- here's to being 2ww buddies together    thinking of you 
Oznob- Good news about treatment continuing lots of    to you 
Louise- thanks for the sunugly vibes I'm sure AF will turn up it's been know to happen if you buy a pee stick  

take care everyone soon we're all be Pupo ?? sound s good what does it mean??


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Kati72 - Congrats being pupo,  you get a BFP


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hiya Everyone, 

I have had a fab day today felt super positive all day, got loads of work done and just cleaned the house, is this a good sign?? I hope so.

Always-hoping - Yey for Ov great news good luck little blastys for Wed.

CTM - Tuesday will come round so quick, we really are all in this together.

Future-mummy - Wow 3 embies lucky you PUPO already.

Kati72 - Excellent news PUPO as well - it means Pregnant until Proven Otherwise - I love that!

Oz - so glad you can continue its great to stick together. 

Well less than 24 hours till my thaw, DH is a little more negative about the whole thing I think it breaks his heart when I get so excited and then it all goes wrong so I think he tries to manage my expectations. But I think if I don't think positively I might as well give up now. 

Anyway keep everything crossed for me please and at 2pm I will be needing lots of sticky vibes!!!

Love to all 
Olismum


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

wow lots of tranfers this week, keeping my fingers crossed u's all get bfp's   


Olismum prostaps other name is leuprorelin, it should bring an af on within 2 weeks of having the inj but it's day 14 2moro & still no af!  I'll phone clinic & arrange a scan just hope this dosen't pospone things.

Katy xx


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, WOW, there really are lots of us going through the 2ww together.  I had mine transferred on Wed..it was touch and go as to whether or not they would do it as I had an upset tummy the night before so initially they said that they would n't I was gutted but then my dh phoned back again to find out exactly why and we managed to persuade them that I was well enough for it to be done.  I have no idea what grade my frostie was just that it was a 10 cells when it was frozen and then 9 cells after the thaw....come on my little 9 cell.  How is everyone feeling?  I'm just feeling tired and no appeptite but thats all to do with my upset gastro virus thingy.  I think I must be on different medications from everyone because I haven't had to take any shots this time round, just the eostrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries, I would be interested to know what the shots are?  Anyway, I'm off to put my feet up, watch a movie and have a hot chocolate....(I haven't lost my appetite for them 

Fingers crossed for everyone.
Phoofy


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Got that dreaded phonecall today to see how many have survived the thaw and if we can go to blast or not  Got to phone at about 10:30 so will update then 

Future Mummy - Great news on you being PUPO!!!!! Good luck hun xx

Kati - Glad your transfer went well another PUPO lady!!! Good luck 

Phoofy - I too had an upset tummy the night before my 2nd transfer. Had to phone the emergency number to make sure it was ok for me to take some immodium. It was the same as me and it was touch and go wheter they would go ahead with the transfer. Luckily they did (think it was something I ate). Glad that they went along with your transfer too xx

Oliesmum -   for today hun xx Come on you embies!!!!

Update you later!!

Coz xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Just had the phonecall

They took all 7 out as requested, 5 survived, 4 havent moved yet but 1 has and aparantly is looking good. Transfer therefore has to take place today with only 1 being transferred unless the others decide to get their   into gear 

Obv would have wanted more to make it and I have had a little   but I am grateful for at least getting 1.

Wont be on afterwards so will update you on monday with how it went.


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, hope you don't mind if i join in again 
Had 1st FET appointment on monday and managed to start TX yesterday so here we go again, can't wait to join the 2ww 
We have 9 frosties so i've asked to take them to blast and if poss have 2 put back 

Does anyone have any advice on supplements to take certain food to eat etc... think i've read before about pineapple juice and brazil nuts? 

Any advice about blasts, food anything else that might help would be much appreciated 
P.S the hospital also suggested assisted hatching might be good

              Please help        Helen xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies
hope everyone is well
ctm - hope et went smoothly and that you are now pupo x it only takes 1!!!
helen- all the best for your fet x
future mummy, kati and phoofy - congrats on being pupo, hope the 2ww flys for you all and theres a wonderful bfp waiting for you x
olismum - hope your little embies thawed good and that et went well x
OZNOB - glad that you can carry on with this cycle, happy injecting for tomorrow x

Hello to every1 ive  missed hope treatment is going well whateva stage you are at x

as for me im patiently!!!! waiting for af to show im on day28 today and still spotting but no proper af but b4 mc my cycles were usually 30+ days so i may be waiting for a bit longer yet!!  Come on af!!!!

love to all 
have a good weekend
love amyclare x


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, just checking in very quickly. My week has been turned upside dozn having a new kitchen fitted. VERY stressful, but important to get done before my tx!! Its Friday night, builders and plumbers and kitchen fitters gone for the weekend, what a relief!!
I am exhausted LOL
Just wanted to send heaps of        for all those in the middle of tx, or in the 2ww now!


For me, I am still waiting on AF to start everything, and make my travel plans etc.

Lots of best wishes to all,
Nikki X


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

All over for us my little embie didn't survive the thaw, absolutely devastated. Can't talk at mo, good luck to all you ladies, keep the faith. 

This rollar coaster is rubbish and I don't know what else to say.

love Olismum


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh Olismum so so sorry, was  watching out for your news   take your time dear and be a cross and upset as you need to this journey is really tough.. look at your DS and remember there is hope I'll keep the faith for you until you can again lots of hugs and prayers for you  

lots of love Katina


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

So so sorry to hear that it's not gone to plan Olismum   
I knew there was a small risk of disappointment, but i did pray for you all  
just wish i could give u a huge   but i know it's not enough x Sorry hun x
[

x Carmella x


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Olismum,  I feel so sad for you , such a huge dissapointment.  I don't know what to say, take care of yourself.
 
Phoofyxx


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Olismum - so sorry to read your news.     Thinking of you.    I think this is just as sad as a BFN at the end of the 2ww.   

My lining is 11mm so snowbabies are being thawed on Tuesday so fingers crossed for us and our snowpeas.

All you PUPO ladies - futuremummy (how come they put in three!?) Kati and Pfoofy - how you coping with the 2ww?  Here's to dreams come true      Kati - PUPO stands for Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!

Pfoofy I am on Oestrogen tablets and cyclogest pessaries too, althought I had a shot of triptorelin at the beginning to suppress everything. I think it just depends on what your consultant likes to use to do the job!

CTM are you PUPO now?  Your one sounds like a toughie so   will be the one!
Always Hoping fingers crossed for your snowbabies!

Hopefully we'll all be PUPO together!

AF dance for you Nikki France & Amy Clare & Katy 

Good Luck for your tx Helen.
Oznob - great news that you can convert your cycle to medicated -although that means horrid downeg headaches and becoming the ***** from hell (if you're me!)   I said to the nurse yesterday that I think moodiness and emotionalness is one of the side effects of treatment no matter what drug you take!

SOrry if I missed anyone out!  I've not been too good at keeping up this time - I think last time I got too addicted to FF and went a bit loopy so I am rationing myself!

Love and baby dust and dreams come true to you all!

xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Olismum -- I'm so sorry   

Kaypea - lots of luck for Tuesday   

As for me, DH did first injection this morning - bring on the hormones!!!!


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Olismum, i am so sorry huni sending u lots of big hugs    

Hi to everyone else

Well af still not here     phoned clinic have an app on tues for scan & blood, also spoke 2 the sister who said not to worry tx wouldnt be cancled if it didn't show they would just get me bk nxt week for a scan & if need be give me something to bring it on but heres hoping it dosent come to that 

Katy xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Oilsmum, I'm so so sorry you've been cheated out of this chance.  I agree it is like suffering a BFN.  I only have one embie too so I am suffering the same anxieties about the thawing.  Mine won't be coming out till November though.  

Hi everyone else too, I've been reading but not posting as I'm still waiting to get started.  Got my appointment Wed 15th to collect drugs and schedule and start sniffing Thurs 16th. 

It can get very addictive posting on here especially when there are so many of us.  I am following everyones progress though and lots of    for you all but please forgive me for not doing the personals.

Shozie yes i do find it strange about the scans, i feel like they miss one out.  Hope is all going well for you.

Has anyone on mediacted had patches instead of pills?  That's what they plan to put me on as my body absorbes the pills therefore not building up my lining enough.

Good luck everyone on the 2ww and sending postive thawing vibes to those just about to be. xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Oilsmum- really sorry that your 1 embie didnt thaw, it must be so deverstating. i'm too getting worry about mine. i really hope they thaw ok

tamelia- all the best with your appt on wednesday.
Ktdoc- i really hope AF show soon for you. mine turn up few days ago, so happy for that.

Kaypea- all the best with the thawing on tuesday. do keep us updated

amyclare- anynews on Af yet?

hello to everyone i have missed.


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone and welcome to Tamelia and Helen. helen, lots of protein is advised, milk if you like it (personally i can't stand it!!), fresh pineapple and brazil nuts are recommended, i think for the selenium content. leafy green veg, water, no caffeine / alcohol...think that pretty much covers it!

AF dances for amyclare and Katy and Nikki         

olismum, so sorry the embie didn't make it    

good luck Always for the thaw tomorrow  

congrats on being PUPo FM, Kati and Phoofy! don't let the 2WW drive you too mad  

CTM i hope the ET went well on Friday, snuggle in beanie   

As for me my AF decided to pay a visit this morning, yay!! just in time, it was day 34 and i'm normally a 28-day girl. the d/r delayed me last time i remember. so, will call clinic tomorrow to get next round of drugs. 

Louise xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Can I please join you  ladies?  I have just started our 1st FET.  WE went on Friday (day 21) and had my jab in my bum.  I new to FET so will probably have loads of questions.
We were asked how many we wanted thawing, wasn't expecting to be asked so we went along with what the nurse said which is 3  (we ahve 9 frozen)

Thank you

xxx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AF dance worked, thanks girls 

Strarted estrofem on 11th so am due for ET on 28th if my lining plays ball!

the estrofem is making me feel quite sick at the moment, and I have a fuzzy headache, but I guess a few more days and I will get used to it. 

Olismum, I am so sorry your embie didn't make the thaw   

Hello and     to all of you whatever stage you are in this month.
luv Nikki X


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Gr8 news Nikki France  

Not long to go then   I'm thinking of having my ET tue or wed. I have till the end of today to decide  

Waiting to hear CTM's news  

x Carmella x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope all goes ok Alwayshoping


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Olismum - Oh hun    that your little embies didnt thaw   Sending you lots of hugs  

Kp - Lining sounds fab hun  Fingers crossed for the thaw!!

Katy - Hope your af shows herself soon!!

Louise & Nicky - yay on af coming and being able to start!!

Icky - Good luck for your fet hun!! We had a total of 7 frosties and had them all out  Ask any questions you want and we will try and answer!!

Always -  that the thaw is gentle on your frosties  Good luck hun xx

Well I am now PUPO!!! With 2 on board  When we got there the embryologist came in to confirm names and DOB's and said looks like we may have 2 to put back as when she looked at 1:30 it looked as if it was about to divide so up on the bed I get and she said Yes we have a 2 cell!!! Couldnt do transfer as I hadnt drunk enough so had to get dressed and drink more   Naughty me  Went back in and the 2 cell had divided again into a 3 cell and that was in a matter of 1/2 hour so really pleased   The one that was doing well was a 5 cell so 1 cell more than what it should be at that stage  Test day is 24th so Fingers crossed they are still doing well and are getting ready to snuggle in 

Thank you girls for your messages 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, will be back on later!!

Coz xx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

CTM on offically being PUPO 
It worked in your favour not have drunk enough water ah! It was meant to be  
Guess i'll be seeing you on the  thread  

Have a gr8 wk  

x Carmella x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Carmella


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats CTM on being PUPO, Good Luck


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Oz


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations on being PUPO. what brilliant news thatone divided while you were waiting, so reassuring.  Now for the madness! x


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, i'm really confused now about the whole pineapple juice thing, i read earlier on another board that you should'nt drink fresh as it can make your uterus contract?  

Congrats to CTM


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Always_Hoping any news yet?


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Always_Hoping good news hun 

What do you know about the whole pineapple juice thingy? Helen xxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Heleychamp - pineapple juice is ok as long as its not from concentrate (Asda do a nice one)

Feeling ok today just a little out of sorts.

Still getting to know you all so personals will have to wait

xxx


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

HI everyone,

I'm with you on the whole give it a miss re pinapple....and to be perfectly honest I didn't know anything about it until I read it on here   .
Well,  I'm on day 7 post tranfer and I'm not feeling anything yet.  Apart from being exceptionally thirsty (I could have turned diabetic overnight  ).  I keep getting twinges in my lower tummy but thats only when I think about it...which is incidentally all of the time.  They're  the same kind of twinges I get before my period and I put that towards my endometriosis.  My boobs are aching slightly but no more so than last time when it was a BFN.    The wait is a complete and utter nightmare....yesterday I was very angry with everyone  and this morning I'm feeling not so cross...which is always nice .  I had an email from my best friend (in the UK...I live in NZ), she is expecting in december, she went to great lengths to tell me how fat and bloated she was feeling and how she couldn't believe she still had another 2 1/2 months to go etc etc.  This is not what you need when you're on a night shift, sleep deprived and obviously going through this.  It reduced me to alot of tears,  she really has no idea how lucky she is.  What I found most annoying is that she knows what we're going through at the moment and she could have been slightly more sensitive.  Don't get me wrong,  I love hearing how she is...I just don't need it rubbed in my face.

Anyway, thats about it for me.  I'm really sorry but they're are so many of us on here and I can't keep track of what stage everyone is up to....and what does PUPO mean?? I know i'm pupo but don't actually know waht is means.  

How are all you other PUPO's??   Any signs/symptoms yet?
Lots of love and luck to you all    
Phoofyxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Thank you all so much for the messages  

Always - Well done on the thaw going well!!! Roll on tomorrow when you get the embies back!!

Carmella - Another  tomorrow!!! Things seem to be moving along now 

Phoofy - Your friend could have put it in a more sensitive way  Especially how she knows what you are having to go through   Some people really need to think before they speak / write 

Icky - Hope you are ok 

Hope everyone else is ok  

Nothing to report from me, im trying not to analyse anything at the moment. All im thinking about is that et would have been today if we had got enough to get to blast stage so should be implanting soon  

Coz xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Carmella  - good luck for et 2moro

Poofy - people can be so insensitive, even ur friends & family, i wish sometimes they could stand in our shoes for a day so see what it feels like, maybe then they wouldn't be so quick to moan or judge, even when they don't mean to hurt u's

Always hoping - how did 2day go? hope it went well 

hope all u's pupo ladies are keeping well

Well af still hasn't arrived!!!     i had a scan & bloods 2day, 2 go back next tues again & if it hasn't showed they'll give me provera 2 bring it on.

Hi to everyone i missed xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

congrtas to the newly pupo ladies, here's some angel dust   hope we get lots of nice BFPs out of it! and good luck for tomorrow carmella & always hoping. 

phoofy, friends often just don't get it, when i was having ivf earleir in the year, seven of my close friends were pregnant...can you beleive it!!! and i had to put up with a lot of baby stuff all the time. they thought i was really chilled about it and that i didn't mind, but in retrospect i wish i had told them to cool it a bit. 

anyway, havig a blood test tomorrow and had last buserelin jab tonight. i guess they're measuring estradiol levels - anyone know? 

Louise


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Carmella thanks for the af dance think it might have bloody worked!!!  hope its not just spotting though & it gets into full flow soon. WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!

katy xx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

hello ladies,

Quick update from me it's been 7 days since they put my one embie back which was 5 days old by that point and have to say getting lots of AF symptoms and metallic taste in my mouth at times feeling positive   as it's just better than always doubting will really try to stick to my OTD on Mon 20th, 

Hope everyone is well and lots of   and    to everyone 

Katina


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Way to go Katina  
Sounds very promising to me  
Not long to go now  

Keep us posted pls...

x Carmella

p.s sent you some bubbles x


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls, 
Thankyou so much for your messages, its so good to be able to tell people that understand.  We (my friend and I) had a long email chat last night and I tried to to explain how I was feeling. She doesn't want to shut me out which is great but I asked her not to be so graffic next time.  She's so lovely and just want to be there for me but people don't get unless they go through it...she then suggested that maybe I try and forget about it for a while and let nature take over....grrrrrr    .

Carmella- good luck for et today
Caz- are you feeling any signs yet?
Louise-soory not sure about your jab. 
Katina- howa re you feeling today?

I working nights at the moment so its difficult to tell if I'm unusually hungry or just wanting to eat because it's comforting and I hate doing nights but I am hungry and drinking water all the time.  But, also having twinges and no implantation bleed.  Could the progesterone pessaries be giving me twinges?  Am doing my relaxation cd's and trying to stay positive. 

Hi to everyone that I've missed, I hope you are staying positive    .

Got to go back to sleep now.
I think I could get quite addicted to FF.
Phoofy xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Kt - Hope af has come full flow for you now!!! (does sound odd saying that!!!)

Always - Best of luck for ET today    

Phoofy - Glad you and your friend had a good chat and have managed to sort things out   Trying not to analyse anything at the moment!!! Just trying to block it out and not think about it but then again, thats easier said than done isnt it!!!

Katina - Your test day is only 5 more days away so try and hold off if you can!!!!    

Carmella - Best of luck for today  

Louise - Oohhh blood test  I dont like giving blood  I have very small veins so they find it hard to get any out of me   Good luck hun xx

Hope everyone else is ok!!!

       For everyone!!!!

Coz xx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Hope you dont mind me Joining you on your October wait. Ive not posted before so I hope I have got this right!

I had a transfer in July and was over the moon that finally after 5 years got my BFP but sadly at 6wks lost my little one.....    so im back on the roller coaster and had my transfer on monday.

My question is how many days after transfer does implantation occur? My clinic transfers the eggs at early stages so not quite sure what stage my eggs are when transfer took place place!!!

My test date is 29th Oct but the nurse said if I dont use their test and but a good one from chemist I can test on 27th.

I Hope you dont mind me butting in but havent told many people im going through this so noone to talk to and dont know anyone who has gone through this to ask them. 

Im just finding the wait soooo hard


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Nic,

Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one at 6 weeks  
Im not to sure how long after transfer implantation takes, I had day 2 embies transferred so assume they would be implanting today   but again not 100% sure.    for you hun xx Good luck!

I too havent told anyone about treatment so find this forum a lifeline as you are able to talk so openely to others and they know exactly what you are going through  

Sorry I cant be of anymore help 

Coz xx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for replying!!!

Yes I was so sad and still am but the BFP gave me hope as I have felt my eggs must be dead or something (as i have no explanation on my failure to conceive) 

So how many days from transfer are you?

I think my eggs were day 2 as well, the nurse said they were healthy and developing nicely, on the drawing they seemed to have around 6 cells,if thats right.....

I have tried to not to read too much about my treatment (the basics) as in my head I thought the more i know the more i will worry, well that my theory anyway...

I appreciate you taking your time to reply and I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Nic, thats no problem at all!

I had my transfer last Friday and had a 3 cell and 5 cell popped back in. I thought I was only going to have 1 go back in as the 3 cell didnt wake up until I had got there!! I think the embies you have are strong hun as even though they lost a cell, they gained it back so I think you have some fighters there   Good luck to you aswell!!


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies
not been on for a while
hope everyone is well and to all you 2ww ladies   for lots of bfp's

im STILL waiting for af - now on day 33 - had spotting last week got excited that she was on her way but now thats all gone!!!!!  Bl##dy af doesnt come when you want her and.... you know the rest!!!!!

so want to get started - just wish my body would play ball!

love to all
amyclare x


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nic,

I think the 2ww is the hardest...I can think of nothing else. I've just googled 2weekwait.com as advised   but I can't seem to find a section specifically on signs and symptoms......aha, I've just realised I was spelling it wrong.  .i'll try again in a bit.  I had 1 frostie put in last Wed.

Good luck everyone.    
phoofyxx


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

dear all

have not used this site for quite a while and have about two minutes before my little man wakes up.  

my 6th ivf was successful and i have a wonderful 2 year little boy.  

i had a fet last friday and i forgot just how hellish this waiting game is.  you think i would be use to it by now!

fingers crossed for everyone.

m
x


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Its great to be able to talk to people who are going through this   

ctm
I hope they are strong but im feeling a little negative today  Its funny how one minuit I feel positive and then next minuit im convinced that there is no way its going to work!!!! Its so frustrating!
I also dont know much about the dividing of the eggs and how many divisions it should be at what day, i sneaked a peek at the drawing the ebryologist had done and it seemed 6 cells but im not sure if i saw properly......now im thinking maybe I should have asked Argggg!!! here we go with more mind doubts haha. 
good luck to you,I will be following your progress 

phoofyb
Yes this 2 week wait is so bad,the mind plays funny tricks doesnt it? I feel like my life is on hold and that i dont want to even move out of the bed incase ive dislodged something haha its so mad the thoughts i get. Ive been dreading sneezing incase i do something bad to my little eggs   
So you are half way through your wait.... how are you feeling? probably paranoid about every little feeling you get? I will keep my fingers crossed for you as well    it would be nice to think that everyone in Oct finds out good news


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

hello everyone,

Welcome, Michelle and Nic2 enjoy your pupo!! 
embryo's become mature enough to begin to implant at around 5 days then the process takes up to a further 7 days so the process is can happen when the embryo is 5-12 days old when they are 12days old they begin to release the hormone hcg the stuff which is picked up in pee sticks..

Re: Pineapple juice, here a paragraph i copied from ladies in waiting

"Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?"
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

Carmella - Thanks for my bubbles I blew you some and so others hope today goes well by the time you read this you should be part of the 2ww gang
Phoofyb - hey you we are soo much more better people for our experiences, there are some precious things that you can only share with certain 
people were nearly there love 5 days more 
Amyclare - it's because your AF knows it will be the last time for another 9 mths before it rears its ugly head  thats why it's taking for ever 


Ctm - I've blown you some implation bubbles  
Always - hope today went well and your now Pupo and starting on the crazy 2ww 

well i was quite low this morning as i Had increase in AF pains do much that i would usually be on the nurofen by now, my sis is a gynaecologist she said that it's looking good well I want to remain positive but my hormones are RAGING nearly knocked some poor boy of his bike yesterday  so decided to stay at home a little saner today but who knows?? 

all the best to everyone I've missed


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Kati - Thanks for the bubbles   Blown some right back at you  

Good info on pineapple debate, shame I dont like it


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

hi 

had a bit more time to read about everyone's situation.  i have everything crossed for all.  as mentioned, i'd forgotten how hellish the 2 week wait is, you want it to end but only if the result is positive.  hormones everywhere, i can't think of anything else in life that is so horrible.  i'm still sick w nerves but a lot better than i was earlier today.


as w kati we are living proof that ivf really does work.  i don't know what other people think but when it eventually did work, all the past pain just disappeared and it was like i'd never experienced not being able to have a child and that it actually had happened to someone else.  also in the last two plus years i've met so many people who have had ivf.  before i had brad i tfelt like i was the only person in the world who could not fall pregnant.  

what is 'af' ?  pls can someone explain?

we do our test on 24th.

did anyone else have hrt to thicken the uterus?  it took forever for mine to thicken and it was day 24 before they put two embryos back.  i'm not too happy about this because i feel like it is fighting against my natural cycle too much. 

sending good vibes to all. 

m
x


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all,

had my blood test this morning, the LH and estradiol levels were fine so i am now starting on the hrt tablets tomorrow, with my scheduled dates being 31st Oct for a scan and hopefully 4th Nov for the ET. feels more real now! what have people's experiences on the hrt been like? 

hi michelle and nic, welcome. AF stands for Aunt Flo and means you period (don't ask me why!!). nic, your story sounds v much like mine, the great thing about this site is being in it with other people who understand and who know loads about the process, so you can pick up lots of useful info - but agree it's best not to obsess too much about the details, there's only so much we can do!

kati, hang on in there to the test date, you might get a misleading result earlier! 

another af dance for amyclare...     

nic, a 6 day embie sounds about right, i had mine put back last time at 2 days old and they were 6 cells. 

ctm, don't worry about implantation bleeds, they don't always happen do they? i didn't have one anyway...

Louise


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Does anyone know if you can still get your period when you're on the estrogen tablets?  I'm coming up to the time when I got my period with the fresh ET and I just want to prepare myself although really hoping that my frostie has got all snuggled up and is not budging anywhere.  Five more days until test day,  this test day is 2 days later that my last one and I'm so very tempted to go and pee on a stick....am resisting the urge.

Michelle,  I waited 20 days on the estrogen before they put ny frostie back...I think thats about the norm here.

Kati- I was also raging on Monday....not so bad though at the mo.

Nic- I am exceptionally paranoid about everything...every little twinge.  Very thirsty at the mo and am holding on to that.

Hi to everyone that I've missed.
xxx Phoofy xxx


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello ladies
I need to catch up with all your news!  Hello and welcome to those who've just joined us!
My snowbabies thawed out OK.  Two failed to develop, but one went on to 6 cells and another to 7, so they got put back in their mummy yesterday!
So now I'm following Zita West for a change and have taken two days off work to lie in bed with the cat (she doesn't specify the cat!)  Hopefully this will give me a chance to catch up with you all (although I'm still trying to ration myself). OTD 28th October.
Fingers crossed for alll     for all you PUPO  ladies.
xx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just getting used to posting and I seem to have lost the post i have spent the last 10 mins doing!!! so if i am doubling up what i have just said its because im just getting the hang! 

Kati72
Thanks for that info  

LHR72
Yes im trying not to obsess but its hard,today im definately having a down day and im feeling that all my eggs must be duds and that is why they are not developing, why am i doing this!!!
So if my embie was day 2 on monday.....then its day 5 today and something should be starting to happen.....then maybe around 23rd (day12) something shopuld start to happen and maybe some symptoms (oh i wish ) then probably my body will start to feel lots of false symptoms just to confuse me  

Phoofyb
Yes as you can see im extremely paranoid!!! I would agree to hold onto positive thoughts but after lots of dissapointments its hard isnt it? do you feel this way? sometimes i think maybe i should accept its not to be  

Does anyone have any thoughts on good things to eat? I eat a good diet and drink plenty water but any other little tips? I love a cup of tea but trying to drink decaffienated but is still have x1 cup of 'real' tea a day (should i cut this out)

Also does anyone else have this same problem? My ivf unit is attatched to the maternity ward so we have the same reception as maternity patients,its sooooo hard going there as i see a lot of pregnant ladies and its so upsetting,its also more upsetting when they insist on standing at the front door smoking whilst pregnant,that i feel is just selfish and unbelievable!!!!!! Not to mention the fact that whenever im having a transfer im so paranoid about no perfume or anything that smells and then i have to walk through a cloud of smoke coming from a group of pregnant people its just so annoying and upsetting     

Right I feel better now!! thanks for that ladies!! its been on my mind for ages and noone to share that with, I hope i havent upset anyone by saying that but im sure you will understand


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

KP - Well done on the transfer hun    

Nic - How  that the ivf clinic is attached to a maternity place   That must be soooo hard. I too dont like it when I see pg peeps smoking but thats my opinion 

Michelle - I too am testing on 24th  I also have to have hrt tablets to thicken the lining. I still am taking mine at the mo but was on them for about 18 days (i think) before et. Good luck hun 

Phoofy - Try to resist testing hun xx I know easier said than done   Why have you been given a later testing date than before hun 

Louise - Well done on being able to start on the hrt tablets hun!!! 

Hello to everyone else who I have missed!! Sending positive vibes  

Coz xx


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

hi all

well i still haven't murdered anyone but i am doubting my sanity!  hee hee

dragged myself out today and feel better.  we recently moved to a new area and i don't know anyone, my husband is also away on business at the  moment so i've had a few bad days feeling very sorry for myself - thank goodness for this site.  moan moan moan. 

louise - i started on 2 hrt tablets but they increased it to four.  lining thickened very fast at first then slowed down (hence i did not have transfer until day 24).  i took the tablets at breakfast and felt a bit sicky mid afternoon - not too bad.  it actually felt a bit like morning sickness so sadly i enjoyed it!  also i had expected the fet to take place around day 14 so my sickness might have been due to feeling sorry for myself because i thought i'd missed the boat (thanks to everyone who put my mind to rest and told me that their fet took place around 20 ish days afterwards - really helped).  

ctm - implantation bleeds.  i didn't have but have read that this is normal and common.  test date - i have my inlaws staying when i'm due to do test. they don't know anything about my ivf, etc.  i will have to wait until they leave ......arhhhhhhhhhhh.  i will have everything crossed for you too.  

pls. pls. pls. work.  esp for everyone who does not yet have a baby.  i would love another for brad, but if mine does not work then at least i have my little boy.

must dash 
m
xxx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

ctm

The maternity and ivf are in one building as they are pushed for space (its tiny) but the hospital has had a new wing built so the ivf is getting moved (im not sure if its seperating from maternity) 

Yes its not the best having to go there, its draining seeing pregnant ladies all the time but got to get on with it and the ivf staff are lovely so i tell myself its worth it!


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Nic i know what u mean, i work as a pharmacy technician & when i used 2 work in the shop i would get so ****** off at the girls coming in with there bumps for there methadone prescriptions knowing already that they had kids in care!!!

Michelle - glad ur feeling a bit better 2day

Ctm - how u been feeling?

Kay - congrats on the transfer   

Hi to everyone i've missed

Well af is eventyaly here   , a bit lighter than usual but lining was only 5.4mm so all going well should start hrt tabs nxt wed!

Katy xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

hurrah for Katy!

question - is it best to take the hrt tablets in the morning? and do i keep taking buserelin? unclear on that, so need to call the nurses tomorrow...

sorry, can't answer your question phoofy. why don't you post it on the ask a nurse section?

congrats kaypea on being pupo! snuggly vibes     

nic, how unfair that the ivf unit is with maternity. horrible. i found it v hard going to the hospital for a scan confirming my missed m/c and waiting in the same room as heavily pregannt ladies clutching their scan pictures. 
most people follow zita west's guidelines i think (tho personally i think we can go over the top with it all, bless her). as long as you're eating a balanced diet that's the important thing, with plenty of protein and leafy green veg, but people also recommend brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice (for the selenium) - see pineapple debate a few pages ago!! 

bye xx Louise


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

kati72 - just read back my last post and big apologies .  i made a rather insensitive remark about i really hoped fet worked for all especially those who don't already have children.............the reason for my comment was because i was harping on and on and suddenly had a guilt trip because i've already been v lucky and have brad.  oh gosh i don't feel like i'm explaining myself very clearly.  hope you understand ..................sorry for being such a plonker.

good vibes to you.

m
x


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

cont. from my posting earlier today..................


kaypea - loved your referral 'snowbabies' really made me smile.  great news that your embryos grew to 6/7 cells, that is really good.  i was over the moon because mine were 2/5!

nic2 - maternity/ivf wards.  pants, it's the last thing you need.  fingers crossed that it will be you very soon on the 'other side'.  on the subject of caffeine, i'm being very naughty and i have continued having my morning coffee this time.  but when i had my successful ivf i was not drinking caffeine.

as always good luck and vibes to everyone. 

m
xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Kaypea - Congrats on being PUPO! Really hope you get a BFP


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Hope everyone is ok xx

Have a few niggly pains today   that everything is ok.


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read my posts!!!

ktdoc
Yes its so hard to be compassionate to people who are being so selfish!!! It makes me wonder why people like that do not have problems conceiving and im worried about having an odd cup of tea now and again!!! 

LHR 72
Yes im thinking the same,i will continue to eat a healthy diet x

Michell w
It would be nice to think that this time would be a success but I feel maybe I had my chance the last time and my body blew it!!! I think if it does not work this time im going to have a couple of months off,its been a long year and i feel like i could do with some time off being poked and prodded 
Yes i too feel  that at least x1 cup of tea a day should not hurt! 

CTM

Try not to worry   our bodys have little niggles all the time and we probs wouldnt notice them if we were not so paranoid at the mo. I Have also been having little cramps today so i know how you feel  

To everyone


----------



## phoofyB (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well I started spotting today and have a definate period tummy. Very F****D off to say the least.  I'm not hanging around till Monday to find, I 'm going to have a blood test today (well, hopefully).  It's too late to be implantation bleed.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, just checking in with an update on me!!
Had my first appt. with my gynocologist today. I was so nervous, as this is my first treatment in this regard since 13 yrs ago, when I had my last IVF tx! I was worried about whether he would be supportive, given my age, and whether everything inside was okay lol!!
Well he was lovely!! VERY supportive, tho he speaks no English so that was challenging, I learned more french!!! Endometrium is the same, luckily, and IVF is FIV, the same, just switched around a bit like all French!!
Anyway, he made an echographie of my womb and said all is great and normal, no cysts or anything. My lining is 6.5 mm at day 7 of stimms. I do not know if this is good or bad  , but my next scan is next Thursday (with a different doctor!!) before I leave for London on Saturday, so hope that is okay??!! I even got a picture to take to Reprofit with me!! He charged me 65 euro for the scan, I think that is good yes??
He said on leaving that he hoped he would see me again, because that would mean that I am pregnant, and gave me a script for the HCG Beta test also!! So I am much relieved!!

Still sending  lots of        , to you all,
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

phoofyB - you must be in so much pain at the moment.  this process is so cruel and unfair  pls. don't give hope, strange things happen when the results are positive as well as negetive.  do try and have a blood test today (demand).  i was with a friend today, who has a little boy from ivf and she too had terrible period pains and a little bleeding before her positive test.  i don't want to build your hopes up but at the same time you never know.......................... 

i have everything crossed for you.

bigs hugs.

m
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi girls can i join you?!!

I am PUPO with a 2 cell and a 4 cell.  They both lost a cell on thawing but the 4 cell that we had gained another cell before ET so thats good, but feel so negative about this cycle.  Its 4 days since 2 day transfer and i know its so early but i think they have gone and left me,  i have no feelings or twinges, nothing.!!!    

Kaypea - Hey hun, so glad you have started again!!  I was only thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were then you pop up!!


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi Caz, i had FET on tuesday this week 13th Oct. Mine is medicated i'm on 3 cyclogest and four utrogestran two in a morning and two at night. Do my test on the 30th. I have been having pains in my left hand side wondered if anyone ese has had simular pain.
I have also found it difficult to find any thread for FET and would like to join and appreciate any advise.
Porcia


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

i had fet on 10 oct and i have had period pains plus occassional pains down the back of my legs.  however they virtually stopped after my 'real' period should have started.

i know the above offers no help whatsoever but fyi, this is my 7th attempt.  as you can see from below i was successful on my 6th go.  i can honestly say that the two week wait sensations were (for me personally) the same when it worked as when it didn't! i really didn't have any 'tell tale' signs and i certainly did not feel pregnant.  


only the little pee stick can tell....... fingers crossed for everyone. 



m
xxx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Phoofy - Hey love i know were supposed to be testing on the same day, really sorry that you're spotting but as Michelle said there's  
            still hope, i 'll be thinking of you     hope the blood test goes OK..

Michelle - No apologies needed i totally understand; we are blessed to have been successful and everyone who hasn't been successful 
             yet deserves the chance to be so..

Welcome   Porcia and Mini-mouse, I had days were I 've felt lots of af type pains on either side and then days of 
             nothingness.. it's sooo difficult to predict the outcome but wishing you both the best..  

Nikki-       good that your appointment went well hope your be seeing lots of him in the future!!  

Hope everyone one else is ok,   lots of      and    going out to you all..

well I'm nearly there I'll be testing on Monday.. been keeping myself busier that i would like. still feeling out of control but hey that's the nature of this journey!!

Katina


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Phoofy - Oh hun    Hope the blood test has gone ok Sending you lots of    

Katina - Good luck for today hun xx

Porcia - Welcome to the thread!! Good luck with your 2ww!!

Mini-mouse - Hello to you aswell xx Dont worry about not having any symptoms hun, we are all different! Best of luck xx

Nicki - Glad your appointment went well  

Hello to everyone else!!! Hope you are all ok xx

Havent had anymore 'twinges' so  that its a good sign  Getting a bit nervous now as the time is fast approching when I started to bleed on the last 2 cycles. Fingers crossed its all doing good  

Lots of      For everyone xx

Coz xx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all okay today!!!

phoofyb
How are you? Is everything okay? Im sending lots of   hoping you are well

x


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi ladies,

bad news for me BFN tested this morning, though i would be able to handle it better as I'm so grateful for my DD but you have such hopes and dreams for the future then they are snatched away.. didn't realise it would hurt so much but I'll be back on my feet just need to work through this emotionally.. thanks to all of you for walking this journey with me.. and hope you all are successful.

Kati


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Kati, i am so sorry huni


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

so sorry Kati


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Kati - Im so sorry hun


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry Kati


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

kati , like everyone else i am so so sorry.  

i too thought that i would cope better this time but i'm finding it difficult.  damn i hate this torture, why do some people find it so bloody easy to have children and we have to go through hell.  it is so unfair. 

i know deep down that mine has also not worked and i'm justing waiting for confirmation on friday.  

so many siblings don't get on and friends can make better brothers/sister.  you can put your hand on your heart and tell mia in later years that you tried your very best.  and hey, you never know...........next time.  "i will lay me down and rest a while, tho i am slaughted, i am not slain, i shall rise to fight again".

sending you big hugs.

m
xxx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey how is everyone?

Well had scan 2day, wombs nice & thin so start HRT tabs 2moro, all going well fet should be around 5th nov - WOOHOO!!!!!!

hope everyone is well

Katy xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Katy -    Yay for being able to start on the hrt!!!


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies
sorry not been on much - am STILL waiting for af its now day 39 and counting ahhhhhhh!! (louise - thankyou for little dance!)

Kati72 - i am so sorry to hear your news x


katy - congrats on starting hrt, you another step nearer!

chat soon
Amyclare ( i am going crazy waiting for af - where is she!!!!!)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  Hope all is well, I have been following your thread for a few weeks while i was waiting for my AF so i could begin my FET, I am having a Natural FET going for my Day 10 scan on thursday.. Anyone else doing a natural cycle?

  for all those on 2ww.. i am also sorry to hear some of the sad news of negative results the last week..   of your next cycle.

Nicole.xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Nicole, welcome to the thread, im doing medicated fet but im sure the lovely ladies on here will be able to offer advice on natural fet

Amyclare, i know how u feel t is SOOO bloody frustrating waiting on af, i hope it appears soon, heres a wee af dance for u, it helped mine along      

katy xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

ktdoc - the dance is much appreciated, fingers crossed it does the trick!!!!


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone, really sorry Kati fingers crossed you get that BFP .
I'm still getting lot's of af pains been to doc signed me of work for four weeks and said to rest. Still not bleeding so taking everyday as it comes got my fingers crossed for everyone .


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls

Nicole - Fancy seeing you on here   Good luck with your FET hun xx

Amy -      there is a little af dance for you. Hope she comes soon for you xx

Hope everyone is ok xx Today is the furthest I have got so beginning to feel a bit more positive now xx

Catch you all later

Coz xx


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Still no signs of phoofyb, i hope she is okay!  

Im out this month,started bleeding yesterday,pretty peed off,frustrated,upset,angry and lots more feelings as well  

Im going to have some time out and enjoy christmas and then decide what to do in the new year.

Good luck everyone


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Nic hun   Im sorry hun xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nic,   Sorry to hear your news. As you say enjoy xmas and start afresh  

Ctm - Hiya hun, Hope you are well. You look lovely in your pic   T minus 2 days untill testing... Come on Embies....x

ktdoc - Thank you for the welcome. Hope you are well.x


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Girls!!

I appreciate the support! Im sad but no point dwelling on it, life is for living and im now going to look forward to getting back to doing some excersise (too paranoid to jump about) and enjoy a few nights out and enjoy life......

X


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicole - Thanks hun  

Nic - Sounds like a plan hun   xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

nic2- so sorry xxx

ctm- all the best with your test in 2 days time


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Nic - thats pants hun, so sory.  But you are right about life is for living!!     


I have been getting shooting pains in my lower region, near my lady bits! to the point where i have to stop what i'm doing and go "ooh"!!  I have had back ache today, lower back, my ovaries are going hell for leather in there too!  Girl ar work had same when she was pg!! OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

nic2 - so sorry, gutted for you.  everything crossed for next time.  

m
xxx


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

coz - good luck for friday.  i REALLY hope it's your turn.  

as mentioned the other day, i'm convinced mine is -ive.  so far i have done two tests (yes naughty) and both negative. 

talk about a roller coaster ride.

i have a bottle of champagne in the fridge ....................... 

good luck to everyone.

m
xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Shozie - Thanks for the good luck  

Michelle -  I still have my fingers crossed for you xx

Mini - Really hope it works for you hun esp as the girl at work had same feelings when pg!!! xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Michelle, - Hope you are wrong and you get your +ive result and only DH can have the champagne

Coz - All the best for tomorrow.. x

I hae just had my 10 day scan everything is as it should be so far.. Just got to wait for LH surge.. Peeing on the sticks should be fun!
Hopefully i will be having FET as planned which should be no problem as my cycle as so regular, Just got to   they survice the thaw and keep dividing afterwards...

xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicole - Glad your scan is as it should be   Hope your lh surge isnt too far away xx Come on Frosties   xx


----------



## Kerry001 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All

New here and had natural FET 17th October! Finding the 2ww really hard. This will be my 3rd attempt but 1st FET. Keeping my fingers crossed 

Kerry


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I have 2 day embies, and my test day is 12 days from ET, but when is the day of period is due??  as i have been naughty and tested today biut its negative.  I used a clearblue and it said 4 days from when period is due.  I have lower back ache and pinches in ovaries and lower tum??


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Kerry, welcome to the thread

Ctm, good luck for 2moro dolly

Mini, when is ur official test date? Hopefully u've just peed on that stick a wee bit to early

Michelle, as watn1 said hopefully it's just dh whos cracking open the champagne

Watn1, glad the scan went well

Got a wee question, i've read on here somewhere that using a hot water bottle can help lining thicken, do u's think i should start using one now? how long do u keep it on for? my scans not until the 3rd of nov

Hope everyone's well

Katyxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OTD is on sunday (12 Days post ET) nah, this is it, i think the symptoms were the drugs fooling me


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Mini - don't give up hope yet, test again Sunday.  Really   you get a positive. Lots of love to you xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

hello ladies, sorry i've been quiet for a while. caught up a bit with your news, will try harder! now on 2 1mg hrt tabs a day, getting the occasion headache but nowt else thankfully. 
i'm finding it really hard to keep to a good diet...still having a coffee and occasional glass of wine, does it matter do you think


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

Just wanted to sign in & wish CTM all the best for testing today x  

I have a good feeling


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Sorry I have not been on recently - my step dad was in intensive care with legionnaires disease and pneumonia so it has been a bit stressful round here!!

Good Luck CTM and Michelle for today    Michelle let's hope it's a big a surprise from you!

Nic2 and Kati72 - so sorry to hear your sad news.    You've got a great attitude Nic!  Kati I completely empathise with you.  It is the crushing of our hopes and dreams that's so hard to take.  Take time out and think of a way foward for you and your family.

Hi Mini!  I think  you've tested too early you naughty girl!  Stay off the pee sticks and keep on the PMA!  

That's easier said than done.  I am feeling v negative.  All my symptoms disappeared around day 8 post transfer.  As my problem is 'unexplained implantation failure' I am convinced that the same thing has happened.    Am off with DH to Whitby for a week, so will test on holiday.  If nothing else we will hopefully have a nice break away.  And at least we will be able to  !!

KtDoc - hurrah for starting and good luck!

    AF dance for Amy clare

Porcia - take it easy hun.  Pains and things are all good signs so rest up and snuggle little embies

Nicole - good luck for your tx!  I am on medicated so can't help you with natural I'm afraid.

Kerry - welcome.  I think it gets harder each one you do!  Last time I was so full of hope and PMA but this time it's hard not to fret on how awful we feel when it's a BFN.  Try and relax.  I bought a new hypnotherapy CD (I was sick of the M&S voice of the natalhypnotherapy woman!)  It's zita west and it's actually quite good.  


LHR - most babies don't even get made without the help of the odd glass of wine!  whatever keeps you relaxed I say! 

       
Lots of love and luck to all of us!
We will be such great mummies - somehow- somewhen.
 
I'll see you again in a week!
xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Sadly it wasnt meant to be again 

Thank you all for your support and messages 

Good luck to Michelle  

KP -  that your stepdad isnt well  Hope you have a nice hol and you get a lovely surprise  

Good luck to eberyone who is testing soon xx Will be back on Monday when I have cleared my head

Coz xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Coz - I am sorry hun   keep your chin up.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Coz, i am so sorry


----------



## nic2 (Sep 5, 2008)

coz

So sorry to hear  

I have been checking the posts with my fingers crossed for you... Its awful isnt it, i understand the dissapointment   xx I hope you are okay and still feeling positive.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

ctm - so sorry


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

coz -    

kaypea - hope your stepdad is feeling beta soon x thankyou for the dance - it worked!!!!  well either that or the acupuncture that i sceptically tried on wednesday evening and then hey presto - thursday morning there she was!!!!!  

so ive had scan today on day2 only to be told that lining is thick and i have to go back on monday b4 starting on tablets - wot did they expect after 40 day cycle and only on day2!!!!!
anyway at least its nice to be semi-started!!!!!  rollercoaster here we go!!!

love and hugs to all
amyclare x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies... Guess what!!! I HAVE A POSITIVE SURGE..  Done x4 tests just to make sure and it's defo there... It wasn't in my 'first morning wee' but was just there in my second.. But i have a problem that i have just called the clinic and they are CLOSED  I think they may only do half day today & tomorrow so i must get up early so i dont miss them.


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Coz, i'm so sorry   it didn't work out this time.   give yourself some time off and hope for the best for the future. 

  for all others who are testing soon xx


kaypea, have a lovely time in Whitby. how did the docs diagnose you have unexplained implantation failure? interested as my infertility has always been unexplained, and i responded really well to the drugs, got a good crop off healthy eggs, but m/c. 

amyclare, you're on the way!

Lou


----------



## Michelle W (Sep 10, 2004)

coz -i'm so sorry, i really wanted it to be your turn.  as expected mine also didn't work.  head really mashed and rather ****** off, but hey what doesn't break you makes you...............

whatn1 - thank you so much for cheering me up.  thank goodness someone has had a positive.   lets hope this is the begining of a lucky run for everyone else.   

sending good vibes to everyone, i need more happy endings. 

m
xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Michelle   Sorry your treatment didn't work this time.. But like you say it will make you stronger.

Also my positive was only my OPK, I have a long way to go yet to get a BFP... But hopefully i can give the thread sonme good luck over the next few weeks.xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

michelle, sorry your tx didn't work out    take care


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

michelle - i am so sorry   

watn 1        a little dance in honour of your surge!!!!!!   and the bfp that WILL follow!!!!
did you catch the clinic

lou - yes hurah im on my way sort of!! fingers crossed that scan tomorow will show that i can start on tablets x

a quick question - im going to be on prognova tablets then on cyclogest pessaries - will i need to test for surge - feel a bit ignorant about the proceedure i knew exactly wot i was doing for ivf and what each drug was for etc, feel a bit clueless with fet  help

hope evry1 has had a good weekend
love amyclare


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Always - WOW!! Congratulations hunni    I'm really happy for you   I bet you are over the moon... But like you said a whole new set of worries arise now. I am sure you will be fine.x

Amyclare - Yes i ot the clinic.. I went for a scan Sun and the nurse told me it looks like i'm having a dummy cycle   My biggest follie was only 8mm & lining 7.7 which she said was not good enough she wanted me to cancel but i said no. This happened to me before and i went for a scan 3 days later and follie was bursting there and then.. So in short they agreed to scanning me everyday.

I could of even got the surge wrong...

Sorry i cannot help on the drug side if things.. But i started testing for 'surge' twice daily from cycle day 10. x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Thank you for all your messages xx

Michelle - Hun im so sorry it hasnt worked for you   It will make us stronger, we just cant see that at the moment xx Take care hun xx

Nicole - Glad you managed to get in touch with the clinic xx Really hope that this is your real go hun wouldnt like to see you have another set back xx 

Always -  on your bfp!!!

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Me and dh have had a chat about what to do next. We really cant afford another go just yet as we have just brought another house so all money has been poured into that. Dh wants to have a reversal as well as trying another ICSI. The odds for it working are less than icsi hence the reason why we havent tried it but am willing to give anything a go. We only have 1 vial of sperm left at clinic so would need more anyway before we started another cycle. I phoned the clinic on Friday to tell them and as I had not bled I was told I could carry on meds and test again so tested again yesterday but still no change. Just waiting for af now to come and rub salt in the wound 

Hope everyone is ok xx Good luck to any testers this week xx

Coz xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Alwayshoping - Congrats, good luck with everything     

Ctm -


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

always hoping -      congratulations x

watn1 - glad you mananged to catch the clinic and welldone for being strong and continuing on - sometimes its really easy to just agree to everything that they tell you - i get so emotional and all confused during appointments that i lose concentration and tend to just nod and say yes!!!!   for your lining and follie!!!

ctm -  

as for me the rollercoaster has begun - started progynova tablets last night and am on 4mg 2 x daily - back at clionic for next scan on day 12 (monday), acupuncture last night and booked in again for thurs to help lining etc - fingers crossed - i said its a shame he couldnt work his magic on my 2 little frosties to ensure that they survive the thaw!!!!

love and hugs to all
amyclare x


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

It was a BFN for me once again   I'm gutted but aint lost the faith just yet!
I wonder where i find the strength 
No sign of AF   6 days late


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

2babies -   for your bfn - i really admire your PMA and strength x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

2babies -   

Amyclare - I'm the same as you, had scan yesterday and started the progynova yesterday too, 1 tablet 3 times a day. Got my scan to check lining next Wednesday 5th.

Good luck to you


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,
  My natural FEt was cancelled my lining started to drop which meant my body was prepairing for AF so we either missed ovulation with the clinic being closed or i just did not ovulate (which i doubt) I am now hoping to switch to Medicated FET on monday (my day21) But i have to see the clinic on monday to see if i can.

Hope everyones FET goes well... Think i will move over to the Nov thread if i am able to start monday.x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicole - Sorry that your natural fet has been cancelled   Hopefully you can move onto a medicated cycle  

 to all with bfps

 to all with bfns, i know how you feel 

Me and dh have talked some more and think either a fresh go in the new year or a reversal. Am going to have some time out from the forum but will be back soon

Thank you all for your support and to those of you still waiting to test wish you the very best of luck xx

Coz xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck with everything ctm - take care


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

congrats to always hoping!! well done, hold tight xx 

amyclare, with a medicated cycle you don't have to test for a surge, only of you're doing a natural cycle.

watn, sorry your cycle was canceled, what a blow  

coz, hope you get to a decision you are peaceful with, all the best x

2babies, sorry it didn't work out for you this time... 

well, i had the scan this morning to check the lining, which was at 11mm so it's now all systems go for an ET on Tuesday the 4th. Aaagh!

Louise


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

hi girls, I am still away from home, but had 2 expanding blasts grade 1 put back on Tuesday, so starting my 2ww.

Thinking of you all, and so sorry for the cx tx, and bfn, but congrats to those with bfp.

luv Nikki XX


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

sorry not been on here for a bit, went away for a few days and then busy with work.  We went to clinic today and I have started on the tablets 3 x 4mg tablets a day till the 7th and then up to 4 a day. We are back on the 10th. Can I ask if anyone has suffered from nausea whilst on progynova,the nurse told me to expect headaches and nausea. 
will get on more

xxx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi just wanted to let everyone no that i did my test on Thursday and got a   still can not believe it. i go for my confirmation scan on the 11th of november feeling a bit nervous due to miscarrige and ectopic this may. i think i'll feel better when i have had my scan fingers crossed everything is alright this time. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hello all
porcia, congrats on your bfp x

icky, hello there i think we have chatted b4 a while ago, im on progynova have been taking for 6 days now, have a bit of a dull headache and have had very very mild nausea and a few mood swings but other than that nothing!!

nikki france, fingers crossed for you on your 2ww  

louise, goodluck for tues and being PUPO !!  re surge - thanks for clearing that up for me 

ctm - all the best for the future take care of yourself x

want1 , sorry to hear natural was cancelled, but all the best for appointment on monday and good luck with medicated fet x

OZNOB,   for your fet - how are you doing on the tablets? Im bak for nextscan on monday day12, they said they thought itd be 1-2 weeks b4 et.  I cant believe how simple fet is - fingers crossed for us all x

question - is it still a 2 ww with fet?? 

love to all
amyclare

ps i know its november now and ive only just started on tablets do i stay on here or do i move to november i like it on here


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Porcia   Good luck with everything 

Amyclare - Lots of luck to you too   I go back on Wednesday for scan to see how lining doing, they haven't given me any idea when ET will be, in fact they don't really say much at all!!!!


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

HI folks!
I'm back from windy Whitby and we had an amazing surprise on holiday - a !  Still can't really belive it!
thanks for all your support ladies - it has meant a lot.

CTM   so sorry to hear your news.  Fingers crossed for your new plan.   
2babies    keep up the PMA and good luck for the next steps   

Congrats Porcia and Always Hoping on your BFP! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy!  

Good Luck to all of you starting and in the middle of it!

If it's any help I do think that an FET is a lot less stress on the body than a fresh cycle so keep up the PMA  

Here's to all of our dreams coming true 

Love
KPxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrat Kaypea!!!    soooo happy for you. Hope you have healthy and happy next 8 months x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

kaypea hun i'm so pleased for you babes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

My news was another chem pg!!  so off for lots of tests and try again next year.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Congats to all of you's with BFP's

  to all of you's with bfn's

Will lining was thick enough at scan, et should be on thurs, going to take 6 snowbabies out so hopefully 2 will grow big & strong

Hope everyone is well

Katy xx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

congratulations to kaypea and porcia!! so pleased for you.   

commiserations to mini mouse, what  a blow, hope you find some answers  


i was due to have my ET today but got bad news from embryologist this morning. although the 2 they took out yesterday survived the thaw, they didn't grow in culture overnight so the tx has been cancelled. pretty gutted, but can try again soon, prob for a Jan ET. may see some of you on that thread...x

good luck all.

Louise


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

lhr72 - so sorry about your tx being cancelled


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

louise - i am really sorry that your tx has been cancelled this time   all the best for Jan x

kaypea, congrats an your  

minimouse, sorry to hear chem preg   all the best for the future x

ktdoc, how did it go today? hope everything went well and you are now at home resting and pupo x

OZNOB, how did scan go on wed? what thickness is lining, have they given you a date for et yet?

icky, how are you getting on on the progynova?? my side effects went after first couple of days and were quite mild really x

ive been scan on monday and then today again.  Lining was at 10mm is now at 12mm and its all systems go for et on Monday!!!!!
We have two little     so are    that they will survive - clinic have booked us a later appointment as we are travelling from a way away and they dont want us to be travelling down if tx is cancelled. So its fingers toes and all sorts crossed x trying to find my PMA and pass it on to my little frosties x

love to all and   to those who need them
a very nervous, scared and excited (but trying not to be too much)
amyclare x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Amyclare, that's fantastic news about your lining and ET date for Monday, loads of luck to you and your frosties   

My news not as good, had scan yesterday, lining only 5.9 which is no good so now got patches as well as the pills so just praying that my lining thickens up by Monday when next scan is. Got accupuncture tonight so hoping that helps too.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Amyclaire thats brill, monday will be here before u know it, i'll keep everyting crossed that ur wee snowbabies survive!!!!

Oznob hope ur lining thickens bu monday   

Well im PUPO, 2 perfect wee embies pup back where they belong thisafternoon so im on the dreaded 2ww, well 18 day wait actually

Hope everyone is well 

Katy xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Ktdoc - congrats on being PUPO, Good luck


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

congrats on being PUPO kt   x
how come its an 18 day wait? is it usually longer for FET?

OZNOB - a little lining thickening dance especially for you
        
have you tried a warm wheat bag or waterbottle think i read somewhere that that can help thicken lining plus the usual brazil nuts 
keeping fingers crossed for you x
im sure the acupuncture will help too, its the first time ive had it and my linings the best its ever been   for scan on monday x

love to all
amyclare x

ps thanks for the goodlucks and    for my little frosties x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Amyclaire - not sure why its 18 days, fresh cycle at my clinic is only 12 days but hey just another few days to sent me absolutley loopy   

Oznob ment to say I used a hot water bottle every nite for about 30 min & lining was 8mm at 1st scan

Thanks for the good lucks everyone


Katy xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

frosties did not thaw - gutted


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Amyclare - I am so sorry huni    xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Amyclare


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Evening all!!

Sorry to hear your news Amyclare  

X carmella


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

amyclare, I am so gutted for you  
 Nikki XX


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Nikki - congrats on your    xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

thankyou

wishing everyone all the best luck in the world on our continued quest to become parents

who'd have thought it'd be so hard

love to all
amyclare x


----------

